# El Pueblito Apartment



## jowens (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not a city girl, so looking to move to El Pueblito where my novio works, instead of commuting from Queretaro. Anyone know of something less than 3,000 pesos a month? I would appreciate any leads!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Didn't realize Pueblito so large, 200k+ people, as usually bypass via Celaya Cuota. Since Pueblito only 5 miles from Queretaro, expect it will be hard to find separate listings on line. As usually the case, the suggestion is to go there, ask around, and walk the streets as expect that the only reasonable way to find a 3000p apartment. I did see that Pueblito is part of Municipio of Corregidora and they do have a gob.mx website but couldn't find listings.


----------



## jowens (Sep 28, 2011)

*Thanks so much!*

I took your advice and it seemed to be the best way to at least find options to look at instead of nothing on the internet. Much appreciated the great advice! So now, its just persistence and footwork


----------

